# Bestes Lüfterlager



## Autorocker (3. Juli 2013)

Was ist das beste Lüfterlager? FDP, Rifle, magnetisch,....
Bzw. Merkt man überhaupt Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen Lagern in der Lautstärke?


----------



## semimasta (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bestes Lüfterlager*

Greets!

Leise sind sie am Anfang alle!
Ich hatte schon einige Gleitlager (NB,Enermax,...), diese haben liegend (fast immer) & stehend (manchmal) mit der Zeit Lagergeräusche von sich gegeben.
Bei Noctua (noch) nicht. Dieser haben aber eine andere Lagertechnik und sind für mich mit ~600 U/min wirklich leise.

Trotzdem werde ich den NB eLoop eine Chance geben:
Test: Noiseblocker Bionic-Loop-Lüfter (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Cya Yakup


----------



## elohim (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bestes Lüfterlager*

Kugellager mal komplett ausgeklammert, sind FDBs/HDBs in der Theorie am leisesten, am langlebigsten, am aufwändigsten und somit auch am teuersten. Aber jeder OEM/ODM hat natürlich ein eigenes mehr oder weniger gutes Design, so dass man nicht sagen kann dass FDB=FDB. Das einfachste Gleitlager ist ein Sleeve Bearing gefolgt vom Rifle Bearing.
Viele FDB/HDBs benutzen übrigens auch einen zusätzlichen Magneten zur Stabilisierung udn überhaupt gibt es viele "Hybride", bspw ein Sleeve Bearing mit einfacher Versieglung und Magnetstabilsierung.

AUßerdem sei noch gesagt, dass nicht jede Herstellerbezeichnugn wirklich wahrheitsgetreu ist.


----------



## Autorocker (3. Juli 2013)

Und welche Lüfter kann man empfehlen, die so bei 75% noch sehr leise sind? (140mm). überlege zurzeit ob ich mir zu meinem arc r2 noch einen 4ten fractal Design silent series kaufe oder 4 komplett neue


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Juli 2013)

Ich kann die das die BQ Silent Wings 2 (PWM) empfehlen, die haben ein Super Lager


----------



## elohim (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bestes Lüfterlager*

Jo die SW2 und die Noctua A14 ULN wären meine beiden Favoriten, wobei es mal dahingestellt sei ob sich da eine 70€-80€ Investition nur für neue Lüfter wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Autorocker (3. Juli 2013)

Die sw2 hab ich mir auch überlegt. Wie sind die denn auf hohen Drehzahlen bzw. 12V?


----------



## elohim (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bestes Lüfterlager*

Naja, recht leise. Die laufen ja auch nur bis 1000rpm. Unter 700-800 rpm gehts dann auch Richtung Unhörbarkeit. Ich würd mir mal einen A14 ULN und einen SW2 bestellen und selbst testen.


----------



## Autorocker (3. Juli 2013)

Ich würde eher zu den SW2 tendieren, da die Noctua mit 20€ recht teuer sind. Die be quiet bekommt man schon ab 16-17€
Edit: da mein Mainboard nur 3 Lüfteranschlüsse hat, würde es da klappen, wenn ich zwei Lüfter an ein Y-Kabel anstecke und das Mainboard beide Lüfter regelt?


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. Juli 2013)

Jo an einen kannst du locker 2 dranhängen. Hatte mal ne Zeit lang 3 an einem Anschluss am laufen - ging auch perfekt


----------



## Autorocker (3. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt


----------



## Cyrus10000 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bestes Lüfterlager*

Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063), Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14, Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm, Enermax Twister Cluster 140mm (UCCL14), Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm IFC 1500 | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine Auswahl. Diese hab ich alle besessen bzw. besitze ich noch und die waren/sind alle sehr gut.


----------



## Autorocker (5. Juli 2013)

Und welcher war am besten?


----------

